# Sydney, Australia



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Inside the Opera House
July 5, 2009*



































​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Inside the Opera House
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## Trunter (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, great photos of Sydney so far! I'm happy you enjoyed your visit here  It seems you went in winter which is why it seems pretty cold in the pics. Did you find those white birds with the black long beaks interesting? Every non-Sydney person always finds the ibises so interesting! I can't wait to see your Bondi pics!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Trunter said:


> Hey, great photos of Sydney so far! I'm happy you enjoyed your visit here  It seems you went in winter which is why it seems pretty cold in the pics. Did you find those white birds with the black long beaks interesting? Every non-Sydney person always finds the ibises so interesting! I can't wait to see your Bondi pics!


Thanks Trunter  Yeah it was winter  and yeah we didn't know what they were and they looked funny and there were some birds that sounded like babies but i never saw them but I heard them that was weird  Glad your enjoying the thread


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

jeromericks said:


> Well Europe is expensive for tourists  Yeah I loved the skyscrapers in Sydney  and I think they do* I think Sydney was voted 10th best city to live in the world*  http://www.mercer.com/qualityoflivingpr


Actually 9th :banana: - http://www.citymayors.com/environment/eiu_bestcities.html

I'm excited to go there in January :cheers:

BTW, great pics mate!! The harbour is just lovely..


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> Actually 9th :banana: - http://www.citymayors.com/environment/eiu_bestcities.html
> 
> I'm excited to go there in January :cheers:
> 
> BTW, great pics mate!! The harbour is just lovely..


O well its one of the best and I can see why  I hope you enjoy your visit there  Have you ever been to Sydney before  and yeah I showed how clear the water is in the harbor in that one pic of mine  I wish you could take a camera on the BridgeClimb though because the harbor looks spectacular from the bridge  Thanks dutchmaster


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Inside the Library
July 5, 2009*


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

I can see that you had a rocking time in one of the most beautiful cities on earth.. Thanks for the visual treat!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

scorpiogenius said:


> I can see that you had a rocking time in one of the most beautiful cities on earth.. Thanks for the visual treat!


Most definitely had a great time in Sydney  Its always nice to escape the summer in Texas  and Sydney is definitely one of the most beautiful cities on earth and also one of the most friendly cities on earth too in my opinion  and no problem thanks for visiting and enjoying my thread  keep on coming there are a lot of pics to come  jw have you ever been to Sydney scorpiogenius


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 5, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Leura
July 6, 2009*


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Leura
July 6, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving in Katoomba
July 6, 2009*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

is that wintertime in Sydney?

how cold was it actually?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow! fantastic thread!

that wildlife zoo looks amazing, with animals which I have NEVER seen before


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Deanb said:


> is that wintertime in Sydney?
> 
> how cold was it actually?


Yeah I was amazed by how green it was during winter  and it was like 60 to 50 F or 10 to 16 C so pretty warm especially for winter 



Deanb said:


> wow! fantastic thread!
> 
> that wildlife zoo looks amazing, with animals which I have NEVER seen before


Thanks Deanb  and yeah I never saw some of them too and I like how you can interact with some of the animals because you can't do it in the US since everyone is scared they will get sued :lol:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Scenic World
July 7, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Blue Mountains 
July 7, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Blue Mountains 
July 7, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Blue Mountains 
July 7, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Blue Mountains 
July 7, 2009*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Amazing pictures! Love the 3 sisters!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Amazing pictures! Love the 3 sisters!


Thanks and yeah there pretty cool just I wish they were green :lol:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Blue Mountains 
July 7, 2009*


----------



## CocoMay (Apr 24, 2010)

i always love sydney


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

CocoMay said:


> i always love sydney


Well if you don't then your crazy :nuts:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

jeromericks said:


> Yeah I was amazed by how green it was during winter  and it was like 60 to 50 F or 10 to 16 C so pretty warm especially for winter
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Deanb  and yeah I never saw some of them too and I like how you can interact with some of the animals because you can't do it in the US since everyone is scared they will get sued :lol:


10 - 16 C isn't too warm!

plus, it's green probably coz it rains there a lot during winter, same here as well


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Blue Mountains 
July 7, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Deanb said:


> 10 - 16 C isn't too warm!
> 
> plus, it's green probably coz it rains there a lot during winter, same here as well


Yeah it rains but while I was there I barely ever saw rain I must have rained at night or something :lol:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bondi Beach
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bondi Beach
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bondi Beach
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bondi Beach
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bondi Beach
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bondi Beach
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bondi Beach
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bondi Beach
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving around Sydney
July 9, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Sydney
July 9, 2009*


























​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving in Sydney
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving in Sydney
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking to the BridgeClimb
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking around Sydney
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking around Sydney
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking on the Sydney Harbour Bridge to the Pylon Lookout
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking on the Sydney Harbour Bridge to the Pylon Lookout
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Sydney from the Pylon Lookout
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Sydney from the Pylon Lookout
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Sydney from the Pylon Lookout
July 10, 2009*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos and great city! :cheers:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great photos and great city! :cheers:


Thanks Yellow Fever  and yeah one of the best in the world in my opinion


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Sydney from the Pylon Lookout
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Inside the Pylon 
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Inside the Pylon 
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Inside the Pylon 
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Sydney
July 10, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Sydney
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving in Sydney
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving in Sydney
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Powerhouse Museum
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Sydney
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving in Sydney
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Sydney
July 11, 2009*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Sydney Airport
July 11, 2009*


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

awesome.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Top city. Sydney is incredible!!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

fox1 said:


> awesome.


Thanks fox1 



Camilo_Costa said:


> Top city. Sydney is incredible!!


I couldn't agree more


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Such a beautiful city!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> Such a beautiful city!


Yeah Australia really is a lucky country to be isolated from basically the rest of the world so that really limits the amount of crime


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing those recent photos from Sydney are


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing those recent photos from Sydney are


Yeah but they aren't that recent I just forgot to put them up on here for awhile :lol:


----------



## persianteen (Apr 8, 2010)

just WOW!!!


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

an amazing city like no where else


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another great view of Sydney:


>


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the photos jeromericks

One more of the beautiful City of Sydney


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

persianteen said:


> just WOW!!!


Thanks persianteen 



melbstud said:


> an amazing city like no where else


Yeah it does have a unique feel to it but Australia as a whole shares many things with England 



christos-greece said:


> Another great view of Sydney:


Thanks christos 



Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos jeromericks
> 
> One more of the beautiful City of Sydney


I'm glad you enjoyed them Chin  and thanks for that pic of Sydney the only thing that I don't like about that pic is that it is a little blurry but besides that great pic


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

jeromericks said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed them Chin  and thanks for that pic of Sydney the only thing that I don't like about that pic is that it is a little blurry but besides that great pic


No please, thank you for showing us beautiful Sydney.
The above shot was slightly reduced to fit in the forum screen here is the full resolution:
Beautiful City of Sydney 1280 x 1024 pixels

Cheers


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This one is really awesome:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rio, forgive me, but Sydney is the Marvelous City.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> No please, thank you for showing us beautiful Sydney.
> The above shot was slightly reduced to fit in the forum screen here is the full resolution:
> Beautiful City of Sydney 1280 x 1024 pixels
> 
> Cheers


O no problem  and that link does look better than the pic on here :lol:



Tourniquet said:


> Rio, forgive me, but Sydney is the Marvelous City.


Yeah it is  but I'm sure Rio is too


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Luckily I'm moving back there, I missed the place like crazy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos/shots of Sydney, please


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> I would like to see more photos/shots of Sydney, please


Pity we are not anymore in the 60's & 70's if not I will show you some photos of Marrickville in Sydney and I can assure that if you were there in those times you will not miss Greece a bit, in that suburb all the shops fronts and sings were written in Greek no a single shopfront signs was written in English anywhere to be seen, of course all that now had changed...now is all written in Chinese and Vietnamese :lol:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Sukkiri said:


> Luckily I'm moving back there, I missed the place like crazy.


Lucky  it seems to be a great place to live from what I seen  it really seems like a good family city 



christos-greece said:


> I would like to see more photos/shots of Sydney, please


Sorry Christos but thats all I've got I guess you'll have to go there one day to see it again :lol:



Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> Pity we are not anymore in the 60's & 70's if not I will show you some photos of Marrickville in Sydney and I can assure that if you were there in those times you will not miss Greece a bit, in that suburb all the shops fronts and sings were written in Greek no a single shopfront signs was written in English anywhere to be seen, of course all that now had changed...now is all written in Chinese and Vietnamese :lol:


Yeah I noticed there are alot of Asians in Australia and New Zealand :lol:


----------



## HighRizer92 (Sep 19, 2008)

what do you prefer, sydney or auckland?

very nice photos by the way =)


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

HighRizer92 said:


> what do you prefer, sydney or auckland?
> 
> very nice photos by the way =)


thats a hard one theres more stuff to do in sydney but theres more stuff to do around auckland, auckland is alot greener than sydney, auckland gets alot more rain than sydney, sydney is warmer than auckland, but i think i prefer auckland because it is surrounded by some great nature and its greener and i think kiwis (new zealand people) are nicer than aussies (australia people)  and thanks HighRizer


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos jeromericks
> 
> One more of the beautiful City of Sydney


This pic of Sydney rocks in so many ways.


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------

